

Engineers discover strongest natural material - DiabloD3
http://www.design-engineering.com/general/engineers-discover-strongest-natural-material-134035/

======
Someone1234
> NASA Engineers discover strongest natural material

What the heck is up with the title? Nowhere in the article does it contain
"NASA" and this is by a UK university anyway...

------
fununclebob
> Mimicking their structure, the researchers say, could lead to stronger and
> lighter composite materials.

News like this makes me weep for all the data that has been lost forever to us
with the mass extinction of smaller lifeforms over the past couple of
centuries.

~~~
kordless
Bugs with steam powered weapons, for example?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_beetle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_beetle)

------
sesteel
strongest _known_ natural material

------
karmakaze
Oh great, now we can enjoy Limpet-man (and its sequels)

